# Trexlertown Swap Meet, Sunday, Oct 7, 2012



## sm2501 (Sep 28, 2012)

http://www.trexlertownantiquebicycleshow.com/Trexlertown.html


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 29, 2012)

Looking forward to this meet- I'll be there provided the weather isn't a complete wash out. I have a spot reserved to sell some stuff, and will be looking for a few English 3 speed parts myself.


----------



## jd56 (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm actually think about going....not sure yet. Work might be an issue and then there is the NC meet at the end of the month.


----------



## catfish (Sep 30, 2012)

This is a great swap meet. All ways worth the trip for me. Lots of buying and selling.


----------



## catfish (Oct 3, 2012)

This is always a great meet! Who else is going to be there?


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm planning to show up with an empty truck bed.


----------



## catfish (Oct 3, 2012)

bikewhorder said:


> I'm planning to show up with an empty truck bed.




Empty truck, and lots of cash?


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 3, 2012)

Wish I could attend but a family commitment took precedence.  Always next year.  Good luck to all the buyers & sellers attending!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 3, 2012)

catfish said:


> Empty truck, and lots of cash?




I've been working 50+ hour weeks for the past month, so lots of cash by my cheap ass standards, although Artneys Huffman has been on my mind quite a bit today, so it's going to have to be pretty special to pry these hard earned greenbacks out of my hand.


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Oct 3, 2012)

My circumstances have changed. Even though Trexlertown is about a 45 minute drive away for me, because I had to have two carpal tunnel procedures done, the plumbing in my house took a dump, and I had to basically get the place replumbed. I also had to get some major repair work done to my vehicles, not leaving to much frivolous money to spend at a bike show. If I go, it, for most part would be to meet members of this forum, and members of Ric Greene's SchwinnBikeForum, as well. I really do not have an agenda list to find any certain things for project bikes , as I really have all the parts I need for the one project bike I have left to do, and that project right now is in limbo. Jd56, you are one guy, I would really like to meet, if you and I both go to T-town this year. The other major fly in the ointment this year is right now is bad weather. They are calling for it to be rainy on Sunday, for the show. That would be two years in a row that it rained. At least that is what the weather forecasters are saying right now, for Sunday. But beings that it is only Wednesday, that could change for the better!

Jim.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 3, 2012)

Rain would stink. I travel pretty light besides the parts I'll be bringing- no tent or any of that, just a table and some chairs (Jeep Wrangler in action). If it's going to outright pour all day, I'd probably pass since there's not much use in getting soaked myself and water all over my stuff (getting the better half at the same time as well is a hazard). I guess I'll have to play by ear.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Oct 3, 2012)

*I'll be there*

Yea, it rained like heck last year, but I picked up a couple of nice bikes.
It's only a 60 mile ride for me, so I'll go rain or shine.
 See you there..............Wayne


----------



## jd56 (Oct 4, 2012)

jd56 said:


> I'm actually think about going....not sure yet. Work might be an issue and then there is the NC meet at the end of the month.




The plan is in place. Heading up my local member friend Chris and am looking forward to the meet. I'll be the guy with the excited and overwhelmed look on my face. Plan on wearing my Cabe shirt for those that want to meet. I'm flattered that anyone wants to meet a novice like myself. Looking forward to meeting you Jim if you make it and you too, Wayne.
Bringing a little of money (shhhh.... the wife doesn't need to know), and leaving the tanklight middleweights that are currently for sale, at home as I will be taking then to the NC show at the end of the month.

That sucks it's calling for rain, My hair and rain don't get along....wait that was years ago, very little hair now so that might not be an issue.

I was wondering, does it behoove a collector/buyer/deal maker, to be sporting a Cabe shirt at the meets? Will this give me points when haggling over the right price?....lol

Not that Scrubbinrims will assist me in my buying decisions but, shadowing a show veteran is and will be exciting.
I for sure will be out of my CL element.


----------



## catfish (Oct 4, 2012)

No one should bail out because they think it might rain. This is a show not to be missed.


----------



## oldwhizzer (Oct 4, 2012)

*trexlertown*

I will be there with Tent and Umbrella. Rain won't stop the show.


----------



## kos22us (Oct 4, 2012)

1st year for me so im going either way, i'm driving from lewistown so its only about an hour n a half, hope to sell some junk also


----------



## jd56 (Oct 5, 2012)

oldwhizzer said:


> I will be there with Tent and Umbrella. Rain won't stop the show.




Usually I'm not an umbrella type guy but I will be using one.
75% rain forecasted..low 50s. Summer is over up north....ugggg:eek:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 5, 2012)

jd56 said:


> Usually I'm not an umbrella type guy but I will be using one.
> 75% rain forecasted..low 50s. Summer is over up north....ugggg:eek:
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2




I love how the Weather Channel does that rain percentage business, just to muddy the waters a bit. I can never tell if they mean a 75% chance it will rain and rain hard, or that it will be raining 75% of the time, or that there's a 75% chance it will sprinkle. Better yet, when they put up the 50% chance of rain. I suppose it's always 50% if you think of it as "either it will rain or it will not rain". 

I'm playing by ear at this point. I do have to run out to Winchester, VA to get some primitive firearm supplies and items, so I may make that trip instead if it's a washout. It's 3.5 hours each way for me, so I like to make it a good day. If I don't go, I'll put up the stuff I have for sale online I guess. The garage needs a good clean out before winter.


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Oct 6, 2012)

*Yay!*

Looks like it will be a "go" tomorrow morning, as now they are calling for it to stay dry until midday!
My wife and I should be there by 6:00 am.

Jim.


----------



## catfish (Oct 8, 2012)

It was a good turn out. And it didn't rain till around 10:am. and even than, it was only light rain for about 45 mins. Sold lots of stuff, and picked up a few things too. Nice to see a lot of the CABErs there. 

  Catfish


----------



## krate-mayhem (Oct 9, 2012)

*show*

Hi all what a great time I had at the show maybe next time I hope to meet more of you.




IMG_9522 (Medium) by krate-mayhem, on Flickr


----------

